# Dried apple tea



## *Andi

Place several dried apples slices in your tea pot and fill with boiling water. Steep about 10 minutes ... add honey as needed for sweetener.

I had never heard of this tea before so I thought I would post it and see what others thought ...


----------



## Salekdarling

Lol, JUST dried apples the other day. Looks like I'm going to have to try it tomorrow.  I'll let you know. Adding some cinnamon to tea sounds good as well.


----------



## goshengirl

So, how does it taste, Andi? Sounds like it would be good. 
Hopefully in a few years we'll have productive trees here and be swimming in dehydrated apple slices. Thanks for another idea what to do with them.


----------



## *Andi

It is rather nice with a mild apple juice taste. I used just a touch of clover honey in mine. The recipe called for it to steep about 10 minutes, which I did with the first cup. the second cup was about 20 minutes and a little stronger... :2thumb:

A cinnamon stick can be used to stir this tea for an added flavor.


----------



## Salekdarling

*Andi said:


> It is rather nice with a mild apple juice taste. I used just a touch of clover honey in mine. The recipe called for it to steep about 10 minutes, which I did with the first cup. the second cup was about 20 minutes and a little stronger... :2thumb:
> 
> A cinnamon stick can be used to stir this tea for an added flavor.


How many apples did you put in your pot? I actually have the water going for my tea as I type.


----------



## *Andi

I used 5 or 6 slices per (two cup) tea pot.


----------



## Salekdarling

*Andi said:


> I used 5 or 6 slices per (two cup) tea pot.


Delicious! :thankyou:


----------



## kappydell

Plus you get to eat the apples!


----------



## Possumfam

huh - I posted here yesterday (or I thought I did), but it's not here. Never heard of apple tea, but I've seen a youtuber use the crushed dehydrated peels (leftover from her apples) in tea. I'm beginning to do a little research here and there to see if we can't "Tea" our way to health, or at least away from the HBP and Chol meds. Somewhere in this forum, there have been references to apple, pine needle, and blueberry leaf tea. I've got much to learn.


----------



## Jason

Did you use sweet or tart apples, Andi? I'm sure either would be really good.


----------



## *Andi

I used sweet apples the first time and will give the tart ones a try next. Also the cinnamon stick used to stir, gave the second pot a very nice little kick.

I'm thinking this would be a very nice tea for the winter holidays ... Funny how a smell/taste can take you to a different time. lol


----------



## Lake Windsong

Possumfam said:


> huh - I posted here yesterday (or I thought I did), but it's not here. Never heard of apple tea, but I've seen a youtuber use the crushed dehydrated peels (leftover from her apples) in tea. I'm beginning to do a little research here and there to see if we can't "Tea" our way to health, or at least away from the HBP and Chol meds. Somewhere in this forum, there have been references to apple, pine needle, and blueberry leaf tea. I've got much to learn.


You'd be interested in researching herbal infusions as well as teas, if you are looking at health benefits. I drink them daily.

www.susunweed.com/How_to_make_Infusions.htm


----------



## Possumfam

Thanks for the tips, Lake Windsong! Yep, I've got some learning to do.


----------



## gam46

Think I'll try this with some of the apple mint which grows well for me.


----------



## camo2460

gam46 said:


> Think I'll try this with some of the apple mint which grows well for me.


My friend, there is no better teacher than doing some thing for your self, but I will make a suggestion. If you don't have dried Apple slices on hand, they can be purchased at most Supermarkets, health food stores, or the Amish. When you have your dried Apples, do a side by side comparison with the Apple Tea mentioned above, and your Apple Mint. Let us know your findings.


----------



## readytogo

*Dry your own.*

As a child my grandmother would dry all the orange peel in the sun, this was then use in tea or baking and giving flavor to pure alcohol. In the present I also dry orange and apple peels, if you bake like I do you will find that orange peel is very expensive and dry apple peel and cinnamon make a great tea I buy organic fruits for this ,no chemicals, also if you smoke in a pipe dry apple peel mixed with your Tabaco will produce a great aroma that the wife will love.
Like camo2460 said, make your own.


----------



## *Andi

I love it when an old thread makes a come back ...  

And if it wasn't 80* in the house right now, I would make a hot cup of tea ... Think I wait till breakfast ...


----------



## goshengirl

*Andi said:


> I love it when an old thread makes a come back ...
> 
> And if it wasn't 80* in the house right now, I would make a hot cup of tea ... Think I wait till breakfast ...


I suppose one could make a sort of sun tea with the apple slices, too - then keep it in the fridge to drink like ice tea.

The men in my husband's family make the best sun tea. I don't know what it is - the rest of us can use the same tea and make it the same way, but it won't taste as good. I think I need to give my husband some dried apple slices and see if he can work his magic with apple sun tea.


----------



## *Andi

goshengirl said:


> I suppose one could make a sort of sun tea with the apple slices, too - then keep it in the fridge to drink like ice tea.
> 
> The men in my husband's family make the best sun tea. I don't know what it is - the rest of us can use the same tea and make it the same way, but it won't taste as good. I think I need to give my husband some dried apple slices and see if he can work his magic with apple sun tea.


Apple sun tea ... hhmmmmmmm... 

Now where is that half gallon jar?


----------



## goshengirl

*Andi said:


> Apple sun tea ... hhmmmmmmm...
> 
> Now where is that half gallon jar?


We could add some of gam's apple mint (growing well here, too) and a little bit of stevia (or mint honey)... that sounds like a winner. Now I just have to stop planning to do it and actually do it.


----------

